# Guess the Score Thurs. March 3rd @ Nuggets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

8:00 PM, Pepsi Center
*TV*: TNT *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jermaine O'Neal/Scot Pollard

_Nuggets_:





































Andre Miller/Dermarr Johnson/Carmelo Anthony/Kenyon Martin/Marcus Camby



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> As Western Conference trips go, it does not appear to be particularly daunting. Of the four opponents the Pacers will face on their final Western swing of the year (Denver, Portland, the Lakers and Utah), only Los Angeles is above .500. But the level of opposition lately hasn't been nearly as important as the level of the Pacers, who have lost two in a row after a five-game win streak to return to .500 at 28-28.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050303.html 

Pacers 95
Nuggets 89

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (31)

Nuggets Leading Scorer- Carmelo Anthony (24)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 98
Nuggets 90


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

94 - 92 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 93
Nuggets- 88


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

i think pacers will pull out to an early lead but the nuggets will come back strong in the 4th
the nuggets are lookin scary in the 4th quarter and under coach george carl the nuggets are like 18 and 3 they are looking good. 

97 96 nuggets last minute jumper from andre will win the game


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 98
nuggets 91


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

89 95 Pacers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

93-87 Pacers


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Boy do we need a win but unfortunately I think the Nuggets will get us tonight because of all the injuries.

Nuggets 98 
Pacers 89


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can someone please change that 50 Cent picture?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster IS starting.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson misses a 3. 0-2 Nuggets lead. 10:51 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kenyon Martin is out, this should give us an advantage.

AJ is fouled on a J, he hits one at the line. 1-4 Nuggets lead, 10:28.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

1-8 at first timeout, 9:40 left in 1st.

Our defense is terrible right now...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Steve Kerr does not think Artest will not be available for the playoffs...

SJax hits a 3. 4-8 8:40.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine called for a foul on Carmelo, didn't look like much of a foul. Carmelo hits only 1 from free throw line. 6-9 Nuggets lead, 8:00 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep me updated, I got to study for my Politics test.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere seen for the first time...

11-13 Carmelo at the line. 5:36 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Keep me updated, I got to study for my Politics test.


I'll do my best.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

22-25 Nuggets lead 1:44 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

30-36, 9:00 left in 2nd.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, not surprisingly the officiating has been horribly against the Pacers. At least they did get two traveling calls right against the Nuggets though. Pacers are playing sloppy though, so such things can be expected. We definitely need to clean up the play, or else this game will get out of our hands real soon.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jackson hits a layup, gets fouled and no call. Then down court next possession JO is defending inside straight up and gets a bogus foul called on him. man oh man.

38-32 denver up
8 min left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our defense continues to suck.

32-43, 7:24 left in 2nd.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers finally get a call, and JJ gets to the line, makes one of two.

43-33 pacers down by 10 with 6:58 left

Carmello gets to the line, hits both

Camby rejects AJ, Pacers get ball back

Reggie hits a great shot, with a man in his face

Denver miss, JO turnover, Boykins turnover, Indiana with a HORRIBLE unforced turnover by AJ

Camby misses, rebound by Fred, another missed inside shot by indy

Carmello with the dunk off the lob

Reggie misses an open 3, JO rebounds, Pacers ALMOST turn it over again, wow this is UGLY

47-35 Denver


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****ing refs, Pacers just called for a cheap 10 second violation.

35-49 Nuggets still lead.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We are not going to win this game because we aren't playing with any heart or energy. Some times this team disgusts me....COME ON GUYS put a little effort into this game. 

gotta stop this 18-5 run


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> We are not going to win this game because we aren't playing with any heart or energy. Some times this team disgusts me....COME ON GUYS put a little effort into this game.
> 
> gotta stop this 18-5 run


Yeah, I agree.

****, Jermaine just hurt his elbow.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

f***!!!! JO gets fould and took a hard shot to the elbow....now being carried off the court. He is bending over and is in great pain...but he is coming back to shoot the FT's I think, because if he doesn't shoot them I guess he is out of the game.

not good.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Gross....it looks like he hyperextended his shoulder. he is going to try to shoot the free throws left handed....and he hits it!!! hahah one handed. He sinks both!!! What great heart there by JO to shoot those. Let's hope we get behind him and pick things up.

Harrison in for JO


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ gets fouled, hits one of two.

Foster with the rebound off a denver miss

Reggie misses another wide open 3

david harrison with gets an awful call with a foul away from the ball

denver hits both fts

carmello with a foul away from the ball, harrison hits one of two

Pacers let up a horrible offensive rebound, denver with an ally oop


And just announce jermaine strained his shoulder, his return is doubtful....great

53-39 denver 2:06 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

59-43 Nuggets up

Boykins sunk the 3 at the shot clock to help add to that lead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine has a sprained right shoulder, sucks.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bird Fan33 said:


> Jermaine has a sprained right shoulder...



yeah it sounds pretty bad


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

All we are doing is taking jump shots.

Jackson with a nice block.

Foster with an offensive rebound and put back

Jackson flops to try to get an offensive foul, instead Carmello gets a layup

Jackson puts up a boneheaded 3 and misses

Offensive foul on carmello anthony

Reggie misses yet another 3

Foster with the offensive rebound, and a foul on denver

Reggie misses a runner

Francisco gets the layup and the foul but misses the ft

AJ misses the 1 foot wide open jump shot

Foster with a rebound downcourt, gets fouled

Reggie misses another shot....1-9 from the field

67-47 denver


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie misses ANOTHER wide open 3

And stephen jackson is down with an injury, here comes james jones


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JJ hits a 3

Carmello gets the layup and is fouled by JJ

Commercial break.

All I can say is wow. Thank God Dale Davis will be available to play most likely tomorrow night. We are going to need him with JO's absence. What perfect timing to lose JO. I said a few days ago that this would be the defining part of our playoff run...and it doesn't look good.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Carmello hits the FT

JJ hits another 3. A lone star for us tonight.

We let up about 4 offensive rebounds, Camby gets a bucket.

AJ misses a 3, Foster pushes off on the rebound, denver ball

denver hits 1 FT

JJ throws it away....reggie seemed like he just walked away from that pass.

Sub .500 here we come

73-53 denver

3:59 left in the 3rd


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie hits a 3, but is given 2 points

elson hits a shot

Reggie gets fouled on the floor by andre miller

Gill with a nice floater...another lone star tonight

Andre miller with ANOTHER lob to camby...no defense whatsoever

JJ fouled in the act by Buckner, hits one of two fts

gill misses a 3, then steals it down court

jones misses, pollard rebounds, fred misses a 3, JJ rebounds and gets fouled by najera

JJ hits both fts

camby misses, fred jones misses a 3, camby rebounds, eddie gill steals it, pollard gets rejected by camby

boykins misses

gill misses a layup, pollard gets fould JUST before the buzzer...officials reviewing the call as to whether or not it was before the buzzer...yup, .3 left on the clock, Pollard gets 2 fts...please hit them

hits one of two

nuggets 79
pacers 61
end of 3rd


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Boykins hits a shot, they can't miss

Fred Jones gets fould going to the hoop, also a goaltending, but not called...he hits both fts

SJAX is back in the game, double dribble on earl boykins

Fred Jones hits a floater......this is looking eerily similar to december...

camby hits a deep 2

jones misses a 3, pollard fouled in the rebound

Sjax gets fouled in the act, going to the line...misses the first, hits the second

Fred steals the ball, Jackson hits a layup and is sent to the line. Where was this last quarter? He hits the ft

Jones hits an amazing shot, it's a 12 point game!!! Come on fellas!!

83-71


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Russell hits a layup and gets fouled. I don't think they've missed a layup when they've been fouled.

Pollard hits a shot

Andre miller misses, foul

JJ is fouled, misses the first, hits the second

Andre miller misses, jones steals it, gets fouled by boykins, denver is over the limit with 7:54 left, fred hits the first and second. 9 point game

Carmello gets fouled, I stand corrected, he actually misses the layup...hits the first, hits the second

jackson misses a bad shot, russel hits a 3...and just like that the lead is back to 14

90-76 denver
7:13 left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How the **** did we end up being down by 20?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

90 - 76 Nuggets with 7:13 to go.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Stephen Jackon hits, and the foul. What a move. sinks the ft

russell gets fouled inside. man they are just taking it in everytime and flailing and getting the call. he hits both.

jackson misses the 3. foul called against the nuggets. pollard hits the first and second, sweet

najera lost it out of bounds

reggie misses the 3, but tapped out of bounds by denver

jones barely misses a layup

camby misses, reggie rebounds

jackson airs it, my god

the lob to anthony is blown, pacers ball

82-91 denver up, 5 minutes left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie hits and is fouled, but they don't call it a continuation...hits both fts

a. miller misses, pollard rebounds...fred jones with an awesome finger roll...7 point deficit!!! let's go!!!

anthony stripped, but fouled...then anthony gets an offensive foul, his 5th

pollard airs a hook..COME ON!

boykins fouled by freddie, pacers now in penalty boykins hits one of two

jones fouled, no call......defensive 3 seconds called on pacers

pacers up by 8 before technical ft, commercial break

3 minutes left...we had momentum, but it seems to be lost. I don't think there's enough time now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Anthony with a jumper

reggie misses another 3.....come on man

denver killing the clock...boykins misses

Reggie fouled, going to the line, hits both

down by 9, 96-87

camby misses, fj rebounds...sjax misses the 3, this looks like the fork

croshere blocks camby, FJ airs a 3...1 minute left

najera misses, BOYKINS with the rebound. JJ steals it...Jax missees a wide open 3....and that's it.

96-87 final score


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, we played an ugggly game tonight, very ugly. At least we ended making a respectable comeback, hopefully this can carry into our next game.

And my god, hopefully JO isn't as bad as they are saying.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, Philly didn't play tonight, so this loss still leaves us with a one game lead over them for 8th in the east. Damn though, we just can't afford to be losing right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

From what I saw of the game, the reffing was very lopsided towards Denver in the first half, but in the 4th quarter, we got many breaks and some very lopsided calls to help us back in it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-87 Nuggets

Pacers Fan- 15, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 17, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight- 11, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 14, but DQ'd
zero2hero00- 10
NTP- 16, but DQ'd
rock747- 15, but double DQ'd for also guessing my exact score
PacersguyUSA- 15, but DQ'd
DJMD- 4

Winner- DJMD


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

wow we dont get much resepect on this board.


----------

